# Granny Miller--101 basic homesteading skills



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I've just found this woman's blog and it's become one of my regular reads (along with survivalblog and paratusfamilia). She is opinionated, but willing to share pics of her life and what she's into. I really liked one entry that lists 101 basic homesteading skills--it's kind of a checklist of how far along are you in self-sufficiency. This list is of skills she and her husband possess. How many of these skills do you have within your family or group? If you don't have them yet, do you have resources to learn from if needed?
http://www.granny-miller.com/101-basic-homesteading-skills/


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! Off to do some reading.:happy:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I discovered her years and years ago! She's had some ups and downs with her sites. I think she lost one due to illness, and someone had already been stealing her stuff and claiming it for their own so she threw in the towel, and another one due to being hacked or a server died or something, can't remember the stories for sure. But at least a couple of times she had to start completely over, and the last time I checked she still hadn't gotten a lot of the old information she originally had back up, but that's been a while too. 

I discovered her not too long after I first started looking for homesteading info on the internet back in 1997. If she's got half the stuff now that she used to have, it's definitely a good read. Guess I'll toddle off to see how she's doing these days for myself, lol.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

She is REALLY preachy at times, be advised!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The preachiness and politics turned me off from her years ago, but she does have a lot of great information. I think I followed her back in 2007-2008, or so. She was having a lot of computer trouble then and was collecting money via Paypal to get a new one.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I read thru her 100 things you should be able to do. There were only 6 or 7 things on that list I haven't done and they were farm animal related .. dubbing a chicken, grafting animals. Everything else I've done or still do ....
I also do things that aren't on her list .... so I can make up for the others I haven't done. I'm going to enjoy reading her blog info ....
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

My husband or I can do almost all of those things because we both grew up on farms.


----------

